# emerge gnome brict ab

## Holli

Hallo

Grundsätzliche wenn ich emerge gnome ausfrühre bleibe ich bei einen von den benötigten Paketen hängen. Einige habe ich dann per Hand (emerge lynx z.B. instaliert), aber wenn ich das bei allen machen will wird das zimlich langwirig. Und emerge gnome müsste die ja genauso gut mit instalieren können.

Hier die Fehler der kommt.

 *Quote:*   

> -I../gdk-pixbuf -DGTK_SYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DGTK_VERSION=\"2.4.4\" -DGTK_BINARY_VERSION=\"2.4.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_PREFIX=\"/usr\"  -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libpng12    -DGDK_PIXBUF_ENABLE_BACKEND "-DPIXBUF_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders\"" "-DBUILT_MODULES_DIR=\"./.libs\""   -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT gdk-pixbuf-scale.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gdk-pixbuf-scale.Tpo" \
> 
>   -c -o gdk-pixbuf-scale.lo `test -f 'gdk-pixbuf-scale.c' || echo './'`gdk-pixbuf-scale.c; \
> 
> then mv -f ".deps/gdk-pixbuf-scale.Tpo" ".deps/gdk-pixbuf-scale.Plo"; \
> ...

 

meine /etc/make.conf sie so aus

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Ich hoffe mal das mir jemand helfen kann.

----------

## psyqil

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

Das widerspricht sich schonmal  :Wink: ...mach mal

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

----------

## sirro

probier mal einfach nochmal zu emergen und wenn das nicht geht setz die MAKEOPTS="-j1" (nur für diesen emerge), vielleicht hilft das.

Es gibt verschiedene Bugs mit diesem Fehler, aber keine Lösung bezieht sich direkt darauf...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Holli

Habe es auf i686 geÃ¤ndert aber immer noch der selbe Fehler  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Bugs mit diesem Fehler, aber keine Lï¿½sung bezieht sich direkt darauf...  

 

Das ist nicht schÃ¶n!!

----------

## amne

Man sollte es vermeiden, CHOST in der /etc/make.conf zu verändern - am Besten du änderst es wieder zurück auf 386.

----------

## dertobi123

Die CHOST Variable fasst man klugerweise nur einmal an, nach dem entpacken der Stage1, vor dem Bootstrap. Ansonsten sollte man tunlichst wissen man tut (TM).

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

> Man sollte es vermeiden, CHOST in der /etc/make.conf zu verändern

 Ups.   :Embarassed:  Ja, und jetzt?

----------

## amne

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Man sollte es vermeiden, CHOST in der /etc/make.conf zu verändern Ups.   Ja, und jetzt?

 

Schnell wieder zurückändern bevor das System es merkt?  :Wink: 

----------

## Holli

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   Man sollte es vermeiden, CHOST in der /etc/make.conf zu verändern Ups.   Ja, und jetzt? 
> 
> Schnell wieder zurückändern bevor das System es merkt? 

 

JaJa schon passiert. 

Aber das hilft immer noch den Fehler zu beseitigen. 

Reboot und so habe ich auch schon probiert.

Nur wie kann ich den Fehler jetzt beheben?

----------

## amne

Keine Ahnung, wieso x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4 bei dir nicht will. Poste mal die Ausgabe von emerge info, wobei ich nicht weiss wieviel das hilft. Wenn sonst nichts kommt würde ich mal versuchen, gcc nochmal zu emergen.

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   Man sollte es vermeiden, CHOST in der /etc/make.conf zu verändern Ups.   Ja, und jetzt? 
> 
> Schnell wieder zurückändern bevor das System es merkt? 

  :Very Happy:  Nein, langfristig...Ist ein falscher CHOST nicht böse?

----------

## amne

Keine Ahnung wie sich das langfristig auswirken kann. Eventuell wird dir mal was böses zustossen.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Holli

So ich habe jetzt gcc neu kompiliert, nachdem dieses mir mehrere vorgeschlagen haben.

Sie da, es klappt. Auf jeden Fall bisher noch. 

(Der Gnome kompilier Vorgang dauert zwar noch etwas, aber gtk+ ist schon mal fertig.)

----------

## amne

Das freut mich, sonst wär zumindest mir nicht mehr viel eingefallen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Holli

HeHe zu früh gefreut

Bei einen Paket (nach ca 1. Stunde kompilieren von verschiedenen Paketen) hat sich emerge wieder mit so einen änlichen Fehler wie oben beendet.

Noch jemand ne Lösung? VIleicht gcc neu kompilieren?

Sonst versuch ich einfach mal das ganze System neu aufzusetzten und alle Fehler die ich bisher gemacht habe sofort von anfang an zu vermeiden!

----------

## psyqil

 *Holli wrote:*   

> Noch jemand ne Lösung? VIleicht gcc neu kompilieren?

   :Very Happy:  Hatten wir das nicht gerade? Also, mein erstes Gentoo-System hat anderthalb Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, bis ich letzte Woche ein neues gebastelt hab, weil ich keine Ahnung mehr hatte, was in der Zeit (vor allem am Anfang) da alles rein- und weggemerged hatte. Wenn Du noch keine Stunden mit vim in /etc verbracht hast, fang nochmal von vorne an, diesmal mit korrektem CHOST, dann bleibst Du vielleicht von zukünftigem bösen verschont   :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Poste mal die Fehlermeldung und versuch den Fehler zu reproduzieren. Sofern bei mehreren Versuchen hintereinander nicht die exakt gleiche Fehlermeldung auftritt könnte es sich vielleicht auch um ein Hardwareproblem handeln. Ansonsten ist sicher das Böse schuld.  :Wink: 

----------

## Black665

 *Holli wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Grundsätzliche wenn ich emerge gnome ausfrühre bleibe ich bei einen von den benötigten Paketen hängen. [...]
> 
> Hier die Fehler der kommt.
> ...

 

[/quote]

Ich kau seit einigen Tagen auf genau dem selben Problem herrum, hab bisher noch keine Loesung gefunden. GCC habe ich bereits neu emerged, das hat bei mir allerdings nicht geholfen... Ausserdem compiliert bei mir alles Moegliche nicht, die gnome-libs-1.4.2 (benoetigt fuer Fvwm) brechen z.B. auch ab:

creating gnome-stock-imlib.h

for i in stock_add.png stock_align_center.png stock_align_justify.png stock_align_left.png stock_align_right.png stock_attach.png stock_book_blue.png stock_book_green.png stock_book_open.png stock_book_red.png stock_book_yellow.png stock_bottom.png stock_button_apply.png stock_button_cancel.png stock_button_close.png stock_button_no.png stock_button_ok.png stock_button_yes.png stock_cdrom.png stock_clear.png stock_close.png stock_colorselector.png stock_convert.png stock_copy.png stock_cut.png stock_down_arrow.png stock_exec.png stock_exit.png stock_font.png stock_first.png stock_help.png stock_home.png stock_index.png stock_jump_to.png stock_last.png stock_left_arrow.png stock_line_in.png stock_mail.png stock_mail_compose.png stock_mail_forward.png stock_mail_receive.png stock_mail_reply.png stock_mail_send.png stock_menu_about.png stock_menu_blank.png stock_menu_scores.png stock_mic.png stock_multiple_file.png stock_new.png stock_not.png stock_open.png stock_paste.png stock_preferences.png stock_print.png stock_properties.png stock_redo.png stock_refresh.png stock_remove.png stock_revert.png stock_right_arrow.png stock_save.png stock_save_as.png stock_scores.png stock_search.png stock_search_replace.png stock_spellcheck.png stock_stop.png stock_table_borders.png stock_table_fill.png stock_text_bold.png stock_text_bulleted_list.png stock

_text_indent.png stock_text_italic.png stock_text_numbered_list.png stock_text_strikeout.png stock_text_underline.png stock_text_unindent.png stock_timer.png stock_timer_stopped.png stock_top.png stock_trash.png stock_trash_full.png stock_undelete.png stock_undo.png stock_up_arrow.png stock_volume.png stock_midi.png; do \

  vn=`echo $i | sed -e 's,stock_\(.*\)\.png,imlib_\1,'`; \

  ../../tools/convertrgb/convertrgb -n -v=$vn -a=gnome-stock-imlib.h ./$i;\

done

make[3]: *** [gnome-stock-imlib.h] Error 132

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-libs-1.4.2/work/gnome-libs-1.4.2/libgnomeui/pixmaps'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-libs-1.4.2/work/gnome-libs-1.4.2/libgnomeui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-libs-1.4.2/work/gnome-libs-1.4.2'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 69, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

In dem System steckt ein 600 MHz AMD Athlon.

Hier meine make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -mcpu=athlon -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gtk gnome -qt -kde"

Und ja, ich bin VOELLIG neu auf dem Gebiet... Hat jemand einen Ratschlag, was man noch versuchen koennte? Weis nicht mehr, was ich noch versuchen sollte...

Hier noch ein paar Infos uebers System:

urallocal root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 25)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ISA (rev 01)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] IDE (rev 07)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)

0000:00:07.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB (rev 06)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz] (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c368 [Trio 3D/2X] (rev 02)

 urallocal root # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 1

model name      : AMD-K7(tm) Processor

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 598.847

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat mmx syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 1196.03

urallocal root # cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r6 (root@urallocal) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #4 Tue Aug 3 06:08:20 CEST 2004

----------

## psyqil

 *Black665 wrote:*   

> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

 Aaaaahhh! Böse!   :Shocked:  Mach es tot! Mach es tot!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Black665

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Black665 wrote:*   CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" Aaaaahhh! Böse!   Mach es tot! Mach es tot! 

 

Hmm... Um mal die Anleitung zu zitieren, da steht mit rotem Hintergrund hinterlegt:

"Warning: Although it might be tempting for non-stage1 users, they should not change the CHOST setting in make.conf. Doing so might render their system unusable. Again: only change this variable if you use a stage1 installation."

Ja wie nu?   :Rolling Eyes: 

(ich hab ne Stage 3 Installation gemacht hier)

----------

## psyqil

 *Black665 wrote:*   

> (ich hab ne Stage 3 Installation gemacht hier)

 Ich auch, bei mir steht i686...naja, wahrscheinlich hast Du die x86-stage genommen und ich die AthlonXP...ich warte selber noch auf 'nen Wissenden, der hier mal was zum CHOST erklärt, aber ich hab doch letztens erst den Exorzisten gesehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Black665

 *Quote:*   

> Ich auch, bei mir steht i686...naja, wahrscheinlich hast Du die x86-stage genommen und ich die AthlonXP...ich warte selber noch auf 'nen Wissenden, der hier mal was zum CHOST erklärt, aber ich hab doch letztens erst den Exorzisten gesehen 

 

Ach so.   :Very Happy:  Ja, ich hab die x86 Stage genommen.

Na, ich werd dann von heut auf morgen nochmal was anwerfen und mich morgen dann nochmal melden... ist halt blöd auszutesten wenn man zur Reproduktion vom Fehler jedes Mal 2 Stunden rumcompilieren muss vorher.   :Confused: 

Bis dahin wär ich noch für Ratschläge dankbar. Ist meine make.conf so annehmbar? Was könnte man noch neu/dazu compilieren oder verbiegen, dass ich endlich was compiliert bekomm? (bisher compilieren wollte ich Mozilla, Opera und Fvwm, alle drei scheitern auf dem Weg dorthin, sprich an den Abhängigkeiten, und das ohne brauchbare Fehlermeldungen, siehe oben.)

----------

## Black665

Soo, jetzt hab ich das System soweit bekommen dass es problemlos compiliert. Dazu habe ich zwei Dinge getan:

1. Bei den Use-Variablen noch -gtk und mozilla hinzu gefügt.

2. Über Nacht nochmal alle Pakete mit emerge neu gebaut

Woran es jetzt genau lag weis ich nicht, aber nu läuft alles so wies soll.     :Very Happy: 

----------

## Holli

Wiso denn -gtk?? Das brauch man doch für Gnome, oder sehe ich das falsch.

----------

## Black665

Darfst mich nicht fragen... Das GTK Paket hab ich deswegen ja dennoch installiert, nur eben mit dieser Use-Flag da.    :Question: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Holli wrote:*   

> Wiso denn -gtk?? Das brauch man doch für Gnome, oder sehe ich das falsch.

 Wenn ein Paket gtk zwingend braucht, wird das Flag nicht beachtet, bei mplayer z.B. wird bei +gtk das GUI (gmplayer) mitgebaut und bei Bedarf gtk installiert, sonst eben nicht.

----------

## Holli

So jetzt geht der ganze mist von vorne Los.

Ich habe die Schnauze voll gehabt und Genntoo neu instaliert (zumindestens soweit es ging). Denn jetzt bleibe mit beim Bootstrap schon hängen mit den Identischen Fehler. 

Die Einstellungen müssten Identisch sein, bis auf ein paar Anpassungen in der make.conf

memtest habe ich voher auch einmal durchgeführt, aber kein Fehler!

Aso noch was, mitlerweile nehme ich die Version 2004.2

----------

